# Thoughts on this????????



## stinger608 (Jul 19, 2012)

Okay guys and gals. I have a question I want to ask. 

My current desktop specs are as follows:

Asrock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 motherboard
Intel i5 2500K at 4.0ghz
8gb DDR3 1600 G.Skill Sniper ram
WD HLFS 300gb VelociRaptor
32GB generic SSD for setting up Rapid Storage Technology
Ultra 1000 watt modular power supply
Duke Fully Loaded GTX560 full retail
Innovatek water pump
Swiftech micro res Version 2
Swiftech GTZ water block
Dual 120 radiator with dual 120 fans.
Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit.


Now here is the real question?

I have a person wanting to trade me straight across for the following 17.3" killer laptop

Asus G75W-BBK5

i7-3610QM
16GB DDR3 1600
GTX660M 2gb
Full HD 1920x1080 screen resolution
1TB hard drive...Think it is only a 5400rpm drive (Actually have dual WD Scorpio Blacks to replace)
4xUSB 3.0
Still under warranty. This laptop "desktop replacement" is only 2 weeks old.

Now for one thing, the i5 2500K only runs 4 threads vs the i7 3610 running 8 threads.

Is it worth the swap? I don't even have to give him my Cooler Master Sniper Case! 

Opinions, suggestions? 

Anything will help......He is wanting to do this ASAP!!!

Oh yea, here is a link to the exact model other than the ram was upgraded to the 16gb.

http://www.excaliberpc.com/616328/asus-g75vw-bbk5-17.3-notebook.html


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 19, 2012)

Solid spec's on the laptop, the 660M is a Kepler GPU so it has some horsepower. But I think your taking a loss considering the water cooling. There is some considerable value in that desktop that despite the fact it's a "killer" laptop I still think it's a loss.

But then it comes down to what you want. It's a smoking laptop so if that is what your after it's great.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 19, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> Solid spec's on the laptop, the 660M is a Kepler GPU so it has some horsepower. But I think your taking a loss considering the water cooling. There is some considerable value in that desktop that despite the fact it's a "killer" laptop I still think it's a loss.
> 
> But then it comes down to what you want. It's a smoking laptop so if that is what your after it's great.




Well its not really that I want a laptop as I currently have a Gateway P7811-FX, its just that it would be an upgrade to the current laptop and could probably sell the Gateway for enough to pretty much put together another desktop system....Or close. 

I had someone local offer me $650 for the Gateway a few weeks ago, however I did turn him down. It is in near perfect condition and comes complete retail. 

The other thing is, I have another complete Intel water cooling system ready to go LOL. Kind of stumped on this one.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 19, 2012)

Well I guess it's tough call. The G75 is the "Cadillac" ASUS laptop but your giving up a pretty "Cadillac" desktop for it. The water cooling is what puts it over the top. If it was on air I would say it's a good trade.

Edit: Well selling the Gateway is a no brainer if you stack it up against that ASUS


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 19, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> Well selling the Gateway is a no brainer if you stack it up against that ASUS



I know man. However I have had that Gateway since it was brand new man!!! Will be hard to part with it to be honest.  Hell I still have the little felt protector that goes between the keyboard and the screen! Has been put in there since I purchased the laptop.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 19, 2012)

Question is, how often do you use your laptop for gaming over your PC?


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 19, 2012)

Melvis said:


> Question is, how often do you use your laptop for gaming over your PC?



Good point. That ASUS is built to be a gaming laptop. Your giving up a pretty powerful, water cooled desktop as the exchange. Which would get more use.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 19, 2012)

Melvis said:


> Question is, how often do you use your laptop for gaming over your PC?





INSTG8R said:


> Good point. That ASUS is built to be a gaming laptop. Your giving up a pretty powerful, water cooled desktop as the exchange. Which would get more use.



Your both making great points. Thing is, it would replace my desktop. I keep my current desktop on pretty much 24/7 and the laptop would be doing the same. I keep the desktop on all the time for crunching purposes and that is what the laptop would be doing as well. Of course when I game it would be used. And surfing TPU.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 19, 2012)

So you want to crunch with a laptop?  
I admire your dedication and that laptops extra threads may help it along. It's gonna be seriously cooking with that workload. That is gonna seriously put some stress on the lappy's cooling to put it mildly.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 19, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> So you want to crunch with a laptop?
> I admire your dedication and that laptops extra threads may help it along. It's gonna be seriously cooking with that workload. That is gonna seriously put some stress on the lappy's cooling to put it mildly.



Yea your probably right there Instg8r!

Thing is, it will only be used for a short time, full time. Once I sell the Gateway I will be building another desktop.......I know, what's the point; right?


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 19, 2012)

Well it's your hardware to do what you will with  I still wouldn't be trading that water cooled rig for that laptop. If you traded it on air then go for it. I still think your taking a loss with all the water cooling gear.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 19, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> So you want to crunch with a laptop?
> I admire your dedication and that laptops extra threads may help it along. It's gonna be seriously cooking with that workload. That is gonna seriously put some stress on the lappy's cooling to put it mildly.



I was thinking the same thing. Cooling would be you biggest battle with a laptop unless you can place it right at the a/c vent. If you have a floor vent for the a/c you would be golden here. Make a bottomless stand and place it right over the vent.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 19, 2012)

Trade desktop for laptop.
Sell laptop now while it's still valuable.
Build even more awesome desktop.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 19, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Trade desktop for laptop.
> Sell laptop now while it's still valuable.
> Build even more awesome desktop.



Brilliant in it's simplicity 

But I still think he would be taking a loss on the Desktop.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 19, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> But I still think he would be taking a loss on the Desktop.



Update :

Trade desktop for laptop.
Sell laptop for about $1200
Sell gateway for $650
Already have another water cooling setup.
Now have $1850 for rest of system. Win.

Who cares if you take a loss on the desktop if yoiu end up with more awesomeness.


----------



## Norton (Jul 20, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Trade desktop for laptop.
> Sell laptop now while it's still valuable.
> Build even more awesome desktop.


+1


Kreij said:


> Update :
> 
> Trade desktop for laptop.
> Sell laptop for about $1200
> ...



+2  but a minor adjustment.... pickup a cheap ($400-450) AMD APU laptop and build an awesome system for about $1400 

= win/win!


----------



## Phusius (Jul 20, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Update :
> 
> Trade desktop for laptop.
> Sell laptop for about $1200
> ...



I agree with this.  Trade for laptop since you already have another water cooling in storage, sell both laptops, make one badass Desktop.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 20, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Trade desktop for laptop.
> Sell laptop now while it's still valuable.
> Build even more awesome desktop.



Kind of what I was actually thinking. I don't have near the amount of money in the current desktop as I could probably sell the laptop for. 

All this may a mute point though, as I think he has decided against it anyhow.


----------



## Darkleoco (Jul 20, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Kind of what I was actually thinking. I don't have near the amount of money in the current desktop as I could probably sell the laptop for.
> 
> All this may a mute point though, as I think he has decided against it anyhow.



Couldn't blame him I just picked up one of those laptops and its insane how fast it is and how cool it stays even while playing BF3


----------



## Kreij (Jul 20, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> All this may a mute point though, as I think he has decided against it anyhow.



Probably read this thread.


----------



## gopal (Jul 31, 2012)

i think there is something wrong with the laptop, No one will swap that for that.
btw, it is just a thought


----------



## quasarsky (Aug 2, 2012)

Norton said:


> +1
> 
> 
> +2  but a minor adjustment.... pickup a cheap ($400-450) AMD APU laptop and build an awesome system for about $1400
> ...



thats what i did but i got slightly better amd apu. 3530mx with 6750 graphics, crossfires and does pretty good for 665 that i paid. screen is pretty decent roughly comparable to my g73 asus laptop i had. i only sold it cause ivy bridge came out with the better battery life. or i would have kept . i even swapped out the cpu in the asus but the new one did not work so i got a refund, and put it back together lol. now i have a 680gtx in my desktop with 2600k i think thats enough for 3 24 1920x1200 monitors . 

i need to put more ram in the lappy those 2x8gb deals are very tempting and i might do it soon . 

why didn't he want to do the deal?


----------

